# RANT: she wants to cut it



## Rigi.kun

Ok, my mother mated with a loon and thus I have a few loons for family members.

They believe that cutting off the foreskin 'purifies' the boy and allows him to be closer to God (This reasoning really urkes me as God created the male to have a foreskin, so why would he want us to cut it off)

And they also believe that girls need to be completely purified which help keeps them away from sin (they remove the clit's hood (which is like the females equivilant to a foreskin) and also her clit) The reason why they do this is to be closer to God like the boys and the clit is removed as without it they cannot sin when making children.

:growlmad: I'm so angry at my cousin as she keeps yabbing on about how proud she is and will I come to the christening. I haven't been to that freaking cult in years and I don't plan on going anytime soon. Who would want to watch a poor baby being mutilated (I understand for boys it's common practice throughout the world still doesn't make me wanna do it to my son but for girls... that's just inhumane!)

When I do pipe up about it, my cousin just tells me that it did her and her husband no harm to have it done to them... she has never experienced an orgasm in her life and she never will experience an orgasm in her life. While her has husband is relishing in the fact that they recently got married and while I don't know what their sex life is like I know that he must have orgasmed at least once. I do know they do it conventionally as that's why women need to be completely purified.

I seriously just want to slap her!


----------



## Sunshine12

OMG I feel like crying reading that. x

Isnt female circumcision illegal in Australia? What religion are they?


----------



## Rigi.kun

They call themselves "God's Children" There's about 30 members in the church last time I went (which was about 4 years ago)

Where would I find out if it's legal or not?


----------



## happygal

I just typed in Google "female circumcision Australia" and it came up with some news articles saying that is illegal in Australia.
I find it shocking that anyone would chose to do something like that to their daughters x


----------



## Sunshine12

Rigi.kun said:


> They call themselves "God's Children" There's about 30 members in the church last time I went (which was about 4 years ago)
> 
> Where would I find out if it's legal or not?

It must be illegal. Its mutilation of little baby girls!! I would ring the police TBH and ask them. My blood is boiling just thinking about this. People are likely being brainwashed by these halfwits and believing that its gods work. The more people that get brainwashed the more chance there is of this continuing. Who is carrying out the circumcisions?? Im assuming its not done in a hospital!?


----------



## SabrinaKat

please call the police! perhaps circumcision can be justified (it's pretty common in the USA), but female circumcision has been banned in most 'civilised' countries --- please call the police and child services.....

as for the baby boy, calling the police and child services will make sure it's done in a medically approved and suitable hospital, doctors, etc.....

I can respect other peoples' beliefs, but not if it means inflicting injury to another person....

best wishes


----------



## Rigi.kun

I know it's done at the christening. I was looking for info on the internet and while yes they say it's illegal I've not found one article that says anyone has been successfully convicted of it. One article I found said that because it was done within the family usually it was more a family matter then a state matter.

She'll found out the gender tomorrow at her 20 week scan.


----------



## Maman

OH MY GOD CALL THE POLICE NOW!!! thats horrendous. just google female circumsision. Theyre assholes. (excuse my language!)

so glad to be an athiest right now


----------



## Sunshine12

Rigi.kun said:


> I know it's done at the christening. I was looking for info on the internet and while yes they say it's illegal I've not found one article that says anyone has been successfully convicted of it. One article I found said that because it was done within the family usually it was more a family matter then a state matter.
> 
> She'll found out the gender tomorrow at her 20 week scan.

I would have assumed that it would be classed as child abuse. How on earth can anyone go to a christening and watch that take place!


----------



## Dragonfly

Female and male circ should be banned. I have no time for people that do this after some of the things I seen. Horrible.


----------



## Maman

in fact, id be inclined to call the authorities myself now youve told me.


----------



## Rigi.kun

I did call the police, they've asked me to come down to the station. I'll be going after work.


----------



## xSin

Oh Rigi that's awful!! I'm pretty sure that Child protective Services SHOULD get involved, ESPECIALLY in instances of female circumcision. :( Sorry that you have to hear about this stuff from extended family members :(


----------



## Sunshine12

Rigi.kun said:


> I did call the police, they've asked me to come down to the station. I'll be going after work.

Well done sweetie. Thats brilliant that you have done something. I hope these people are stopped immediately from disfiguring and mutilating any other baby girls. x


----------



## jenniferttc1

How horrible! Female cirumcision is very much illegal and so glad you called the police! If the baby is a boy, hopefully they would either take the baby away, or atleast take him to a medical facility and not do it at a christening for everyone to watch. That just sounds so dangerous!


----------



## CharlotteLove

Was reading on my phone and had to hop on my laptop so I could comment...

Female circumcision is CHILD ABUSE and it is illegal in Australia. There is no doubt in my mind that if I was in your situation and my cousin's scan showed a girl, I would report the situation to the authorities immediately and get them involved. It is worth causing 'problems' with your family. This girl's life, safety, and identity as a female is at stake.


----------



## CharlotteLove

Oh just saw you called the police. I am so glad. Way to go. I'm sure it is difficult but it should DEFINITELY be done. That girl will thank you when she is older.


----------



## Sunshine12

Any update Rigi. What did police say?


----------



## Smile181c

Omg this is just disgusting!!

I'm SO glad you called the police - any update on what they said? x


----------



## Butterfly88

Omg thank God you called the cops, that is freaking disgusting.


----------



## majm1241

SabrinaKat said:


> please call the police! perhaps circumcision can be justified (it's pretty common in the USA), but female circumcision has been banned in most 'civilised' countries --- please call the police and child services.....
> 
> as for the baby boy, calling the police and child services will make sure it's done in a medically approved and suitable hospital, doctors, etc.....
> 
> I can respect other peoples' beliefs, but not if it means inflicting injury to another person....
> 
> best wishes

Female circumcision is not common! That is just sickening! Especially for the reasonings behind both sexes!!! But OMG!!! Poor baby!!!


----------



## Smile181c

I think she just meant that male circumcision is common in the US, majm :flower: xx


----------



## Amarna

That is just horrible. I'm so glad to hear that you called the police. Any updates?


----------



## nduati

It is called Female Genital Mutilation and it is highly illegal in Australia. That church may be shut down when the police investigate them and the baby may be taken from the parents after it is born. It is not even a registered church!!!


----------



## kiki04

OMG that is awful!!! I would not only call the police, I would report the church and I would stay on top of it and push and push until there was some sort of legal recourse and reprecussions for all those people!!! That IS a cult and they are sacrificing children's bodies for their own personal satisfaction... thats awful :cry:


----------



## majm1241

Smile181c said:


> I think she just meant that male circumcision is common in the US, majm :flower: xx

Thanks hon. I was not mad at her for saying that. I just wanted to make it clear that it wasn't in case people thought maybe it was. lol


----------



## Torontogal

@ Rigi, glad you called the police. Please update us. Child Services definitely needs to investigate and remove the child from the home, it's a good thing they know ahead of time so they can be prepared to apprehend at the hospital if need be. Female genital mutilation is highly illegal in Australia and all other western nations.... thank you for calling them and keep following up!!!!


----------



## beanzz

wow. thats not fair! why is the man allowed to orgasm but the woman isn't?! :saywhat: this is why i dont agree with any religion. glad you called the police. and sooo glad you dont feel the same as them!!!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

first of all..the fist line of your post cracked me up :haha:

on a more serious note, i am so glad you called the police.where abouts in australia are you?im in nsw central coast. hope you can update us on what(if anything)the police can do.good luck and keep your baby well away from those people!!


----------



## Wishing89

OMG That is sickening and disgusting and would surely be classed as child abuse! I just can't imagine having the ability to ever orgasm be taken away! I say tie all the grown men down who agree with this and cut their dicks off altogether!!!!! Maybe that would be more fair?? Sorry just outraged at something so disgusting down in this country! (or any country for that matter)


----------



## Mellybelle

I am glad you called the police. Female genital mutilation is illegal in Australia no matter what religion. And not all doctors will do a male circumcision. Its not covered by medicare unless its for medical reasons and only certain doctors do it. 
i didnt realise that the Children of God cult still existed. Werent there many raids once upon a time due to child abuse and sexual abuse?


----------



## kat2504

Not read whole thread as too horrified by first page.
Female genital mutilation is illegal and if you believe that a child is at risk of being abused in this way it is your moral duty to report this to the authorities in your country in order to prevent this from taking place.


----------



## leahsbabybump

you need to report the female circumcision :-/ thats awfull i have had my son circumcised but would never do that to my daughter :-/


----------



## leahsbabybump

ok had no ides this cult exsisted so whent away to google and red on a site that they believe that sexual enjoyment is a gift from god and that everyone is taught to maturbate whilst fantasising about having sexual relashions with jeasus etc etc etc you obvs know what its all about from past experience so im just wondering if sexual pleasure is such a large part of the cults beliefs then why in gods name are they removing females clit's :-/im confused i though the whole poin of female circumcision is to stop the woman from having sexual pleasures :-/


----------



## beccad

So glad you called the police. 

Just to be clear, this isn't all that common in religious communities. It's mostly found in cults, done by witch doctors. I'm not aware of any religion (in the true sense, not extremist versions) that advocates FGM.

To the OP - your cousin is a member of a cult, not a religion. They're using religion as an excuse for perpetuating their extremist views. I'm just sad that your cousin has been abused this way herself.


----------



## LittleBoo

Holy shit are you kidding me?! "God's children", like "children of God" cult? The one with that guy who's dead now, David or grandpa or something started it? If it's the same one, it's basically a mass child porn ring :sick: I've read about it, a lot, years ago. They're wanted... pretty much everywhere. Is it the same cult? I'll try and find the name of the guy who started it.


----------



## saitiffeh

Wow! Some people are just sick!!


----------



## Mellybelle

Apparently different branches of Children of God changed a lot after David Berg died. There are many still involved but they now deny any claims of sex with children. I think the whole 'sharing' of adults still exists though. 
As far as i'm concerned, each to their own, as long as its not illegal. I dont think circumcision is a normal practice of Children of God though. 
During the raids in Australia, something like 120 children were removed from their parents by DoCS and police, however all were returned as it was found there was nothing illegal going on. There is also some claims that the investigation was botched.


----------



## Emma&Freya

Feel so sick reading that :( the poor children :(


----------



## kittylady

Ok I'm a christian and I find this is sick!!!!!!!! I feel soooooo sorry for these children, I'd never heard of it till now :sick:


----------



## Dumpling

I'm so pleased you called the police. It's illegal, unbearably painful & disgusting. I used to see a lot of Somali women who had had this done & then their labia were sewn up so they had only a tiny hole to pee, have sex & have a baby through. We used to have to cut them open to get the baby out & they (or more usually the husbands) would beg us to sew them back up again. Luckily it's illegal in the uk so we weren't able to. It must have been so hideous for them to even have sex. 

You really, really, really did the right thing, however hard it must be to "shop" a family member. Who will speak up for the baby otherwise? :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

majm1241 said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> I think she just meant that male circumcision is common in the US, majm :flower: xx
> 
> Thanks hon. I was not mad at her for saying that. I just wanted to make it clear that it wasn't in case people thought maybe it was. lolClick to expand...

Of course :flower: I probably didn't read it right :haha: baby brain! :dohh:



Dumpling said:


> I'm so pleased you called the police. It's illegal, unbearably painful & disgusting. I used to see a lot of Somali women who had had this done & then their labia were sewn up so they had only a tiny hole to pee, have sex & have a baby through. We used to have to cut them open to get the baby out & they (or more usually the husbands) would beg us to sew them back up again. Luckily it's illegal in the uk so we weren't able to. It must have been so hideous for them to even have sex.
> 
> You really, really, really did the right thing, however hard it must be to "shop" a family member. Who will speak up for the baby otherwise? :hugs:

Omg those poor women!! Makes me want to cry for them :nope:


----------



## blueskai

Just shocking :nope: I hope this gets sorted.
Feel terrible for anyone trapped in that cult.

xo


----------



## ttc_lolly

Did OP report it to the police?

I hope so. Anyone mutilating a baby girl in such a way needs to be locked away and the key thrown away :nope:


----------



## almostXmagic

any updates? iv been stalking this thread.


----------



## overcomer79

Maman said:


> OH MY GOD CALL THE POLICE NOW!!! thats horrendous. just google female circumsision. Theyre assholes. (excuse my language!)
> 
> so glad to be an athiest right now

This is not a christain practice...just wanted to put the FYI out there :)


----------



## Charlie_x

Gosh i read this thred expecting to the topic to be about a loony mother in law who wants to cut the babys cord instead of the babys father or something! 

Just disgusting and inhumane!


----------



## beanzz

Charlie_x said:


> Gosh i read this thred expecting to the topic to be about a loony mother in law who wants to cut the babys cord instead of the babys father or something!
> 
> Just disgusting and inhumane!

thats exactly what i thought!! wish it was tbh..


desperate for an update. still shocked that things like this actually happen :nope:


----------



## VintageEnvy

Im sure the doctors , if they use them, who deliver her baby are going to be curious as to why she doesnt have a clitoris. Surely that would arouse suspicion.


----------



## socitycourty

I had no idea that went on in Australia of all places. I know it is common in some parts of Africa and other places like that....OMG

Women can die later on in life from complications due to genital mutilation.


----------



## JessPape

VintageEnvy said:


> Im sure the doctors , if they use them, who deliver her baby are going to be curious as to why she doesnt have a clitoris. Surely that would arouse suspicion.

Not really, because if you had it done overseas or what not where it is legal, they cant comment on it... Though I think its ABSOLUTELY wrong.


----------



## kiki04

Where is the OP? Anyone have an update?


----------



## mightyspu

I'd like an update too, It's awful that such things are going on.


----------



## fidgets mammy

oh my god have i just read right????????????? how cruel!!and people are invited to watch? is that right. i feel sick at the thought. all babies should be left with their little bits and bobs intact. no one should have the right unless medically to interfere with that childs right to keep what he she may have. im so sorry but that has really upset me.


----------



## fidgets mammy

just read you called police. good on you. be proud of yourself x


----------



## JWandBump

Just read it all and tbh I feel sick. I can't believe anyone would do that to their child :( 
Any updates? I hope the police are involved now.


----------



## scaredmmy2b

This is absolutely sick and these poor children will have to grow up and suffer the consequences that cult needs to be shut down and everybody arrested. Update?


----------



## roxursox302

As a Christian it really makes me mad that these types of ppl hide behind religion. Just like the Westboro baptist idiots. Idk what God these ppl worship but it is NOT the same one as I.


----------



## yikesitsmindy

I would really like an update on this too. Ack. The things humans do to each other...


----------



## ace28

Just wanted to add that if the police really are investigating this matter, then the OP may not be able to update us because of confidentiality issues.

That being said, I hope those *******s get what's coming. How horrible.


----------



## lilmrspanda

they Should not be allowed to Do that Unless for medical Reasons most cults Would Act this out most likely without Any medical help Witch then the Child's privet parts Could come infected to me this kind Of sounds like child abuse .. (i don't justify Removing any part of a child's privet part unless For medical reasons and even then I would make it there choice to do so .. its the first time I have herd of it being done to a Female baby .. and it Sounds So painful ! ..... how can anybody justify doing this to a child for the Sake of being closer to god ...its horrid and brain-washing !..( i am assuming this Child Will be your step-sister ) get her the hell out of there As soon as possible its not Rite,:hugs: lots of hugs sent your way I just hope you can prevent this from going ahead xxx


----------



## lilmrspanda

https://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/jul/25/female-circumcision-children-british-law never new this happened in the uk ..


----------



## pinklightbulb

:sick::sick::sick:


----------



## jasminejo24

i dont understand how anyone wants to circumsie a boy or a girl our bits are the way they are for a reason the clitorus is for pleasure and who wants to deny that but the foreskin helps prevent infection and keeps the peins safe as a baby 
i just never will understand 
i cant imagine what a female circumscision would be like allthough i have watched a male circumcision video for a school project and it made me want to punch the doctor
thesae poor babies i hope this practice stops


----------



## Islander

best of luck to the OP!!cant imagine how difficult this has been for you but you are doing the right thing by going to the police!hugs xxx


----------



## ChesMik4eva

I just want to add that I 100% agree that female circumcision is evil and wrong it is JUST as bad to curcumcise a little boy. If they are both done without pain relief they are excruciating for the poor little baby.

Why either are still done in this day and age is beyond me.


----------



## cheshire

I have never understood how circumcision became a religious practice or done for religious reasons.

It seems to be that if you believe god made you, then why would you also believe that god made you flawed and that humans need to improve on gods design? Doesn't make any sense!!

So glad you went to the police. 

Female genital mutilation is very common in the UK, many girls are taken to Pakistan, Ethopia or Nigeria during the 6 week summer holidays and mutilated by their family, so they can recover and return to school when they are able to walk again. Working in inner London Schools you come to know these tragic facts!! :(


----------



## storm4mozza

thats horrific :(


----------



## Brittles

Please update us on what happens!! Foreskin is supposed to hit the elusive G spot in a woman and clit is helped to achieve orgasm to help the cervix dip and contract to assist with receiving sperm. No offense to those who believe, but religous people are crazy in my eyes!! As some other people said, if "God" created you perfectly then why are you hacking pieces of your perfect body off?!!?!


----------

